# BN20



## trailheadgirl (Dec 2, 2016)

What do you mean by an "over spray"? Do you have pictures, or can you describe it better?


----------



## sinGN (Oct 12, 2016)

Hi,
check your printer header and printer nozzle.


----------



## BerkshirePrint (Oct 19, 2016)

Can you raise or lower the head on a BN20? I had one and had the same problem and I think I had it on the banner material setting. Great little printer.


----------

